# JD 425 - Stopped Running; Seized?



## bjt135psu (Nov 21, 2012)

Hopefully you can point me in the right direction to diagnose the problem I'm having.

Went to cut the grass last night and it stalled out while cutting the grass with the lights on. Temp was about the middle of the range. Got it started again but from the time it took me to put the car back in the garage to when I got back to it, it was stopped again.

Tried to jump it again a few minutes later but it wouldn't turn over, clicks but not turning. The fan was also impossible to turn, not sure if that helps or hurts.

Tried it again this morning and its just clicking; fan is still won't turn. The headlights seemed strong again this morning so I'm ruling out the battery.

Is it worth pulling the starter and battery to see if they are working? Is there a way to tell if its seized? My guess was the belt driven fan would be a good test but if there's a way I can try to crank it with something that would allow me to torque it better.

Its a 1991 John Deere 425; not sure if the metal cam conversion was completed on it.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Before you start removing stuff, have you tried using jumper cables from your car or truck to start it? Just because the lights look good doesn't mean the battery has enough umph to crank over the motor,


----------

